# Rigged Ballyhoo



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

(Newb question) Can I buy them already rigged , and if so where ?? :letsdrink


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. Anywhere you find regular ballyhoo, there is usually always some pre-rigged too. I usually see them come as 3 to a pack that way. It's worth it, In MY Opinion, to make rig your own, cheaper that way, and once you do a few, you'll get the hang of it& its pretty quick & easy to do.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK so I got the Pre-rigged Ballyhoo ... at the end of the Copper wire there is a loop , do I tie the line to that or to a Mono leader and swivel ?? ... I'm new to this so thanks for any advice :letsdrink


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Pourman1 (10/12/2009)*OK so I got the Pre-rigged Ballyhoo ... at the end of the Copper wire there is a loop , do I tie the line to that or to a Mono leader and swivel ?? ... I'm new to this so thanks for any advice :letsdrink



If the copper loop is in line with the ballyhoo's bill, this is usually for the purpose of sliding over a circle hook, especially if the ballyhoo is rigged with a chin-weight. This is for the purpose of a swimming ballyhoo to be used while trolling.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe you're talking about the loop where you put it on a snap swivel . ??


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (10/12/2009)*I believe you're talking about the loop where you put it on a snap swivel . ??


No.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

The wrapped Copper around the Ballyhoo's bill comes into a long Copper leader ... in the front is the loop :banghead


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

just take a scrap piece of wire and stick it were the copper is..then use a rubber band real cheap and easy..ill drw pic if ur confuesd





her ya goo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pourman, that loop is meant to be attached to a snap swivel. You can tie to it directly as well although under a lot of pressure it may break your knot.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks guys , trial & error-ed it today with snap swivels , worked well for some decent Kings ... NO Sails though :banghead


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Shannons drawing is very accurate ever though its giving me a headache but a little too much rigging for nearshore sailfishing. Freddie just try a circle hook rigged ballyhoo attached to the main line via flourocarbon or if your fishing in Kingy waters rig the circle to a short piece of non-coated wire then attach it to the flourocarbon with a small barrel swivel. Makes the rig more low profile. I'll try one of my autistic drawing here in a few minutes. :letsdrink



Got it! Kingy water rigging.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I suggest you Google ballyhoo rigging. There is a Texas Site and a NC Site that have good instructions on how to rig ballyhoo. Baitmasters of South Florida has a good site, they have a few more refined ballyhoo rigs in their website, but if you look around the site you may find one. 

It makes sense to buy a few pre-rigged baits to see how it is done. Please know, pre-rigged are not the best rigs. Also, I will buy a few pre-rigs to get my day started then add baits to my own rigs throughout the day if I'm pressed for prep time.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

williamson plastic ballyhoo w/ilanderare effective especially if you want to troll alittle faster 8 to 10 knots


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those plastic 'hoos do work, but I hate it when you reel them in to discover they've been cut in half, you've been pulling them for an hour or 2 and who knows when it happened.

I've got a spreader bar teaser with about 20 plastic hoos on it and that thing brings in some damn fish. I have to replace several almost every trip because of blackfin and bonitos pulling them off or a wahoo cutting off a whole strand of them.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

This guys does a pretty good job of explaining things. His hook rig is a little long for my taste in this video, but I'm guessing its for kings and other short strikers based on the wire.










Here is another video on prep.



http://www.youtube.com/user/offshoreacademy#p/a/u/0/hdeOxHBqLWw





PS. Friends don't let friends use rubber bands. There is a whole list of reasons why, but if you start with wire you won't have to break a bad habit later.



Monel Video



I hope this helps,

Jim


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the rubber band comment. I rig mine pinless and springless, no exceptions. All thats needed is some 20-30lb monel snelled to the eye of the hook and an egg weight if needed andI can rig it to do whatever is necessary. It will swim 100 times better without any of that junk too.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *tunapopper (10/20/2009)*I rig mine pinless and springless, no exceptions.




Agreed. With a band you have to use a pin, so I did them both that way in the video for an apples to apples comparison. 



This is my standard deal, with a little specta overlay to add some toothproof. Also, I like the 30 for a pinless rig, because its a lot easier to push up through.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

How is that weight rigged in the video?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never used the spectra loop idea before. I have put wahoo shield on it but didn't like the way it fed through the ballyhoo. Cool trick. I also use 30lb monel, not just for stiffness but for the longer life of it. I've been using some of the same pieces of monel for a few years now.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (10/21/2009)* I also use 30lb monel, not just for stiffness but for the longer life of it. I've been using some of the same pieces of monel for a few years now.




waaaaaaay better than copper rigging wire. much easier to push up thru the ballyhoo's mouth


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *Kevdog540 (10/21/2009)*How is that weight rigged in the video?




Same as the picture. Just with a pin in the crimp.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

"I've got a spreader bar teaser with about 20 plastic hoos on it and that thing brings in some damn fish. I have to replace several almost every trip because of blackfin and bonitos pulling them off or a wahoo cutting off a whole strand of them."

I use the same spreader bar with the Williamson Ballyhoo. It works great but you do have to replace them as needed as he say's above. I've got about 4 boxes of blue hoo's for that purpose.

Also I bought one spool of 30lb. Monel wire 2 years ago for rigging and I don't think I'll ever use it all. Monel is the way to go. I just wish I was out there fishing instead of typing here on the forum.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've hadthe samepocket spool of 30lb monel for 3 years now and I bet I've got at least another year left in it so I'd say its well worth it. That same sized pocket spool with copper instead of monel lasts a season or less and if it gets salty and not rinsed well it all corrodes and is left worthless.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Pourman, 



If your going back out in the yak this week off the beach I'm in and I'd be glad to show you how to rig some. It's super easy and I've really been digging it for kings.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the tutorial from Chris at a rigging seminar we held with the PFF:



http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=17275&posts=12



Hope this helps:



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Trying again Wednesday morning off Portofino / Navarre ...


----------

